# Alte Notebook Webcam wiederverwenden



## -H-T-P- (18. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche im Moment nach einer Möglichkeit meine alte (integrierte) Notebook Webcam via USB wieder zu verwenden.
Eine USB-Webcam soll es sein, ist aber auf den Mainboard direkt angeschlossen.
Von der Webcam-Platine geht ein 4-Adriges Kabel weg. Grün, Blau, Lila, Rot.

Hersteller von der Kamera ist mit nicht bekannt.
Das Notebook selbst ist ein Acer Aspire 5720Z.

Wie könnte man das machen?


----------

